

Tell HN: Quickbooks is practically free only today (12/22/08) - jlogic77

Thought I'd pass this along to the startup community.  Intuit is running a promotion with Staples that gives Quickbooks pro away practically for free.<p>http://www.staples.com/office/supplies/p1__246612_Business_Supplies_10051_SEARCH
======
blurry
Currently out of stock :(

